# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > General Homesteading >  Like Life Below Zero

## c_anthony

I've been thinking about moving back to rural Alaska for about a year now. I lived there very briefly about ten years ago and have missed it ever since. When I was there previously though, I was a lot younger, had no idea what I wanted out of life, and I was just a seasonal worker at a lodge.

This last week, I watched that show Life Below Zero with my Grandfather and got almost giddy, thinking "That, right there, is how I want to live!"

My question is, does anyone here know how and where I would get started? I don't know even where to start this process.

----------


## randyt

Start back working at a lodge and then increase your circle of contacts.

----------


## c_anthony

> Start back working at a lodge and then increase your circle of contacts.


Sounds like it'd be a good place to start, for sure. Suppose it's a good thing I've got all winter to look around, save up, and plan.

----------


## randyt

Maybe there is a local Alaskan newspaper online. Time could be spent looking in the classifieds for a job in the rural areas and then expand from there. Go slow and smart. think ahead.

----------


## 1stimestar

If you look at my blog, you will see where I went up and visited my friend Sue and even farther back I wrote about visiting her when she was in town to buy Kavik (and recovering from foot surgery).  What I would suggest is move to Fairbanks.  Get a job and a place in or nearby town.  Half of this burough's population lives outside the city limits.  This way you can support yourself as you learn.  Learn and explore the area.  A lot of us did/do this.  Then you can move farther out.

----------


## 1stimestar

> Maybe there is a local Alaskan newspaper online. Time could be spent looking in the classifieds for a job in the rural areas and then expand from there. Go slow and smart. think ahead.


Our paper here in Fairbanks is http://www.newsminer.com.  When you say "rural area" in Alaska, that means out in the bush and there are no jobs out in the bush.  If you want a job in a village (small town off the road system) you have to live there first and mostly be a teacher.  The other 5 jobs available are already taken by someone from there.   :Wink:  You can't just fly into a village and set up shop.  There are no hotels, no jobs, etc.  Anyways, you can also find out a lot about the Fairbanks area by looking at our local rentals on Craigslist.

----------


## randyt

I wasn't really thinking of a job per say, more of a labour for room and board situation. More of a learning experience.

----------


## 1stimestar

Aw I get it.  Yea there are those but kind of rare.  He could also look into being a handler for a kennel.  My friend provides room and board for her handler but no money, unless they help with tours and then they get some.  Not all handlers are allowed to run the dogs though, only the ones that they can trust.

----------


## c_anthony

So the general idea is move to, and work in one of the more populated areas while working towards gaining the skills, knowledge, and contacts to move on from that point...?

I'll admit, that's a bit discouraging. Fairbanks, for example, is huge compared to where I live even right now. To put it in perspective, my entire town doesn't even have 1% of the population of Fairbanks. I'd really been hoping to get away from large populaces as even the number of people here get on my nerves anymore...

I'm still looking and learning though. If you guys have any more suggestions or info, I'd love to hear it.

----------


## 1stimestar

Well try a smaller place like Delta Junction.  Look on a map and pic a place.  But I'll say that Fairbanks is a small town with just a few extra people in it.  Seriously, it may have more people then you are used to, but it still has that small town feel to it.  There are also lots of little communities outside of Fairbanks like Two Rivers and Ester.  I don't recommend North Pole because that place is kind of like the military bedroom community.  Other then that, just moving out into the bush right off is doable but only if you have a buttload of money and some pretty decent skills.

----------


## 1stimestar

> I've been thinking about moving back to rural Alaska for about a year now. I lived there very briefly about ten years ago and have missed it ever since. When I was there previously though, I was a lot younger, had no idea what I wanted out of life, and I was just a seasonal worker at a lodge.
> 
> This last week, I watched that show Life Below Zero with my Grandfather and got almost giddy, thinking "That, right there, is how I want to live!"
> 
> My question is, does anyone here know how and where I would get started? I don't know even where to start this process.


Well let's see, I know Kavik River Camp cost at least $50,000.  Then there are the buildings on it and the MILLION DOLLAR runway.  There are no more of these camps left that are not already bought up by the oil companies or native corporations.  She is the one who broke the monopoly going on up there.  That's why they fought her so hard.  Then there is the capital one must have.  Sue makes her living by providing fuel to people who are flying around up there.  She had to have the money to buy the fuel and to charter planes to fly it up there to begin with.  She also provides over night accommodations, a place for site seeing, hunting, etc; a base camp.  Scientists, archaeologists, anthropologist, biologists, all sorts of "ists" fly around our north slope and those planes and helicopters need fuel and weather reports.

----------


## c_anthony

Money is definitely going to be an issue as I'm living just above poverty level at the moment. I've been an unpaid live-in caregiver for family for the last fourteen months, haven't had the time for a job, and that really isn't good on the wallet. I'll be out of this situation come April though, and do have *some* opportunities for making money before then, although not nearly that amount.

*sighs* I've got a long road ahead of me, I think. Wish I'd started years ago.

----------


## AZAK

I agree with the idea of Fairbanks as a starting point.  I was fortunate to arrive here on a paid relocation and I've often thought that I could not have done it on my own.  However, my 19 yr old son did it on his own with a series of entry level jobs, temp work etc. and the typical $500 month dry cabin.  We had to help him from time to time due to his initial lack of funds, but now just over a year later he is living well with secure employment and contemplating getting  his own place.  

Rural Alaska is just outside of Fairbanks and continues for hundreds of miles in any direction.

----------


## 1stimestar

Yep, I got here with $700, a 2 year old and a 5 year old, and a rear wheel drive car, in late December, almost 10 years ago.  I currently live in a dry cabin (though I am lucky enough to have an internal water system to sink and shower) as I save up for my very own little cabin in the woods.  My path had been interrupted by many things, including my husband's death, a set back to say the least, but I'm still on that path, working towards my goals every day.  I would already be "out there" but for my kids.  I am raising them in the Fairbanks area as that is best for them.  One is public schooled, one is homeschooled.  If you have no kids, it'd be really easy to get to where you want to be with just a little bit of work and a little bit of time.

----------


## Seniorman

> Money is definitely going to be an issue as I'm living just above poverty level at the moment. I've been an unpaid live-in caregiver for family for the last fourteen months, haven't had the time for a job, and that really isn't good on the wallet. I'll be out of this situation come April though, and do have *some* opportunities for making money before then, although not nearly that amount. ...


Do you have any "professional" job skills that might be in demand in Alaska??

S.M.

----------


## c_anthony

> Do you have any "professional" job skills that might be in demand in Alaska??
> 
> S.M.


I was a cook for about four years, and did some misc jobs before that including contracting, roofing, and general labor. Not sure how much it'll help me, really...

----------


## 1stimestar

You can work 80 hours a week in the summer in the construction and roofing fields here.  Then you have all winter to play around living off your Davis Bacon overtime wages hahahah.

----------


## AZAK

That's my dream come true! Haha.  I'll consider myself "living the dream" when I can earn enough over the summer to pay my way through winter.

----------


## c_anthony

Sounds like I've got a lot to consider. Thanks folks.

----------


## 1stimestar

C_Anthony, did you ever come back to this site?  Any advance towards your goals yet?

----------


## hunter63

> C_Anthony, did you ever come back to this site?  Any advance towards your goals yet?


I gonna guess that a logical and honest answer wasn't what was looked for.
I also gonna guess that 1 out of maybe 100 folks that pass thru here, find a subject, ask a question get an answer and move on.

Many just want other to agree or confirm their beliefs....and aren't really interested in conversation other than their agenda.

You put a lot of experience and knowledge into this thread, and should be commended as do all other that that the time a effort to try to help.
Mostly you do it because you want to....thank you's are hard to come by.

----------


## 1stimestar

I find it a bit sad.  I very much understand the pull of the wild, as most of us here do.  I also understand that anything that is worth living, is worth working for and requires that work.  I guess it makes it all the more special.  I really don't understand though, the lack of motivation to work for something one wants.  Payoffs are not instantaneous.

----------


## hunter63

> I find it a bit sad.  I very much understand the pull of the wild, as most of us here do.  I also understand that anything that is worth living, is worth working for and requires that work.  I guess it makes it all the more special.  I really don't understand though, the lack of motivation to work for something one wants.  Payoffs are not instantaneous.


Wise words.

----------


## Sunset Sam

> I gonna guess that a logical and honest answer wasn't what was looked for.
> I also gonna guess that 1 out of maybe 100 folks that pass thru here, find a subject, ask a question get an answer and move on.
> 
> Many just want other to agree or confirm their beliefs....and aren't really interested in conversation other than their agenda.
> 
> You put a lot of experience and knowledge into this thread, and should be commended as do all other that that the time a effort to try to help.
> Mostly you do it because you want to....thank you's are hard to come by.


Well, Hunter, I think you are low on the 1 of 100.  From my viewpoint it's a lot larger proportion.  It seems like a lot of folks are used to sound bite answers that don't take up more than a Tweet.  Real discussion takes more than that.  And I agree completely that if you don't tell them what they want to hear they are uninterested.

As you know I spend a lot of time reading on the Forum.  I appreciate the fact that I keep finding things I didn't know or that I had forgotten.  I for one thank you, Rick, Crash, 1sttimestar, Kyratshooter, Winnie, Wildthang, and the others who do take the time to post well-reasoned, knowledgeable info.  To me, reading the posts is like panning for gold -- nuggets keep showing up.  

SS

PS: After I got on this Forum is the first time I ever crashed into my data limit.  Gonna have to upgrade that.

----------


## Rick

Data Limit. Yeah, that's Crash's fault. That's how he got the name.....or not.

----------


## hunter63

.....and cash is always welcome........Thanks SS

----------


## crashdive123

Yeah, I was gonna use cash for a screen name.......dadburn fat fingers.

----------


## Wildthang

> Well let's see, I know Kavik River Camp cost at least $50,000.  Then there are the buildings on it and the MILLION DOLLAR runway.  There are no more of these camps left that are not already bought up by the oil companies or native corporations.  She is the one who broke the monopoly going on up there.  That's why they fought her so hard.  Then there is the capital one must have.  Sue makes her living by providing fuel to people who are flying around up there.  She had to have the money to buy the fuel and to charter planes to fly it up there to begin with.  She also provides over night accommodations, a place for site seeing, hunting, etc; a base camp.  Scientists, archaeologists, anthropologist, biologists, all sorts of "ists" fly around our north slope and those planes and helicopters need fuel and weather reports.


I admire Sue, she is a smart tough lady and seems to thrive on the challenge of surviving a tough place. She must be one of those rare people that just don't want to live anywhere close to society!
I really don't know how she stands to live there but hey, as long as she is happy with what to heck!

----------


## RKSAP

Hi I am New and I'm testing to see if I can get a message through. 1-2.. 1-2 greetings from sunnny tampa fl I am interested in camping and was a pretty good camper back in my boy scout days. Thank you in advance for you patience.

----------


## crashdive123

For some reason your post went to moderation.  Not sure why, but I've fixed it.  Welcome.

----------


## hunter63

Hunter63 saying Hey and Welcome.

----------

